# Black canyon flows



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

To whom it may concern..... flows will hit 6 hundo starting at 8:00am Sunday.... Supposedly it will spike for one day to 7 hundo.... That should be this weds..... So say the men and women in green... Get sum.... Bring eggs to fry on the portage.... Captain Black 520 cb.....


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome! Any idea if this will last until the first week of July?


----------



## will rawstron (May 20, 2004)

anyone else in for a one day Wed? Shuttle and camp Tues night?


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

Flows will remain at 700 til we get rain... Bring eggs for portaget


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

Whose fucking dropping in???... Cb420privatebrown....


----------



## CruiseQ. (Oct 7, 2009)

A group of us from Durango ran it Thursday and Friday. Great flows for the big ones. A line i never had seen done was ran on the bottom left of Great Falls by Santiago from Peru. Another group from Durango put in on Saturday and took off today. I have Poison Ivy all over my legs but still worth it. That place is a must at least once a year.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

Santiago vallitino?... Where's he at now... 9702751890... Have him call me


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

10 a year is more like it.... CAPTAIN BLACK 420cb


----------

